# jack3d headaches



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi started using jack3d lately, ive noticed im getting a dull headache on the evenings, not sure if the 2 are connected jusr wondering has anyone else experienced this, is there anything in it that can cause it?


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

How often do u use it?I find if i over use it i tend to get sore heads as well.Once or twise a week is enough for me.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i sometimes get headaches on quite high doses of caffeine, so im guessing maybe its from the stims in jack3d? id guess from the 1,3 D tbh


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Not too often Thursday and today, thats it for this week


----------



## stackedcop (Oct 1, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> i sometimes get headaches on quite high doses of caffeine, so im guessing maybe its from the stims in jack3d? id guess from the 1,3 D tbh


Most likely from the 1,3D... I'm pretty addicted to that stuff and get headaches on days I don't use it. When was the last time you took a break from stims such as caffeine, 1,3D ect ?


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Only just started taking it, only drink half a cup of coffee in the morning too.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

drink more water after your work out to help flush it out your system.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

ive heard of people getting headaches when theyre off it mate, but not on it


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

as it wears off and i try and sleep i get a headache but it also happens when i drink to many coffees


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

pdjs01 said:


> Only just started taking it, only drink half a cup of coffee in the morning too.


dont drink the coffee on days taking jack3d


----------



## jocklinz (Nov 4, 2011)

I also use jack3d, and after about 20mins from taking it ma face seems to tingle a wee bit,anyone else had this??


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

its just caffeine, as you know it naturall DE-hydrates you (hence the headaches) so drink more water (not to flush it out you're system -.- but simply to hydrate)

if you're getting them after taking jack3d then its because you must have been on it for a while, enough to become a slight addict to the caffeine. i drink coffee every day with 2 scoops of strong coffee, if i dont have one every few hours i get headaches, thats because im an addict


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Water, Water & More Water Buddy caffine is a duretic so you need to meet your hydration needs.

Bam


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

i get headaches of caffeince , so yeah tbh if i went on this stuff i would be in agony most the time aswell


----------

